# Call set with new style Howler



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a set made from a new wood I have acquired. It is an enclosed reed tuned as my "Raspy Wabbit" and a matching Howler. The Howler will come with 2 different bands, green for younger coyote howl and grey for more mature sounding coyote. These are very easy howlers to blow, doesnt require the practice that normal diaphragm calls need. Mainly place the end of howler on lower lip pointing it upward and place upper lip onto the band and blow. Thats it!! Price for set is $40 shipped. Two pics one without flash and one with flash.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Again real nice.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beauties for sure!


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice calls!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like them all.


----------

